# Rocky river cats



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone here fish the rocky river for catfish? I caught on just by chance years back that was about 20in and faught like hell. I have never tried targeting them before though. Now that I have a boat I thought about fishing between the marine and the lake for them. Anyone here had any luck that way?


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Havent fished the rocky, but the cuyahoga near rockside has produced some impressive channels in years past. Usually in July, when the flathead spawn slows down the fishing, I will head there and do some fun fishing for big carp and channel cats. Usually get several nice channels on corn(yes, corn) or crawlers. You have an idea that I have pondering about for some time though, I will admit, I know there are big channels around cleveland, and the area you are talking about is one I have had in mind.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have heatd hat sum bugguns get caught from the river in the harvard rd area also.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

freyedknot said:


> i have heatd hat sum bugguns get caught from the river in the harvard rd area also.


i'll sekend dat. harverd rowd duz give up sum beeg katz


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

A few years back at Harvard I met a nice gentleman that was so happy to be out fishing! 

After 1o years in the can, he had just got out that week! 

He then explained his buddy was homeless and living upstream above Big Creek.

Lotsa fish there.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

alrighty then


----------

